# Help with clutch selection



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

I installed the McLeod RST dual disc street clutch on my 1965 GTO build with a 1969 428 that has been modified with Edelbrock Head, Electronic Ignition, Holly Sniper EFI, Tremec 5-Spead, and a lot more items. It has a little over 500HP and close to 600 FT/LBS of torque. I wanted a clutch that was easy to push, very bad lower back and knees, with a smooth engagement that could handle the torque. After weeks of research, I decided on the McLeod RST. I got the easy push but not the smooth engagement. The clutch was broken in according to the company's instructions and had gotten fairly smooth, not perfect, but tolerable. Now after the car sat all winter it feels more like a ceramic clutch when it engages. I used the stock flywheel, so I don't know if I am not driving enough, and I am getting rust or corrosion on the flywheel causing it to grab, or if it is because the clutch disc is not sprung.

I am in the market for a different clutch assembly where I can maintain the easy push and get the smooth engagement I am wanting. I have narrowed it down to two clutches based on recommendation on this forum. I would like to hear from people with real world experience with these two clutches and how you like them. Or maybe even a clutch I had completely overlooked.

The first is the CenterForce Dual Friction clutch and the other is the Ram Clutches Force 9.5 Dual Disc, 75-2410, which comes with a new aluminum flywheel. The difference between the Ram and the McLeod is the Ram has a sprung hub where the McLeod does not.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Dale


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I use a Ram clutch and flywheel and Im extremely happy with them.

During my studies, I found that McLeod was purchased by a numbers company, and IME, they are no longer great. 

Here are my part numbers in this thread









FAQ - Powetrain: TREMEC TKX - Automatic to Manual Conversion


This is my final write up for the swap. It is NOT ANY CHEAPER to do a Muncie than a Tremec.. in fact, it's more expensive. A quality Muncie rebuild is going to cost over $2500 and you wont have overdrive. So, yes, you can buy a used cheap Muncie, but that's on you if you choose to forgo the...




www.gtoforum.com


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

DaleGolds said:


> I installed the McLeod RST dual disc street clutch on my 1965 GTO build with a 1969 428 that has been modified with Edelbrock Head, Electronic Ignition, Holly Sniper EFI, Tremec 5-Spead, and a lot more items. It has a little over 500HP and close to 600 FT/LBS of torque. I wanted a clutch that was easy to push, very bad lower back and knees, with a smooth engagement that could handle the torque. After weeks of research, I decided on the McLeod RST. I got the easy push but not the smooth engagement. The clutch was broken in according to the company's instructions and had gotten fairly smooth, not perfect, but tolerable. Now after the car sat all winter it feels more like a ceramic clutch when it engages. I used the stock flywheel, so I don't know if I am not driving enough, and I am getting rust or corrosion on the flywheel causing it to grab, or if it is because the clutch disc is not sprung.
> 
> I am in the market for a different clutch assembly where I can maintain the easy push and get the smooth engagement I am wanting. I have narrowed it down to two clutches based on recommendation on this forum. I would like to hear from people with real world experience with these two clutches and how you like them. Or maybe even a clutch I had completely overlooked.
> 
> ...


I haven't done any research on the aluminum flywheel, I just thought iron wouldn't warp or burn as easy but they are lighter. I thought about a twin disk but the McLeod super street pro single was rated to 550hp so I did that with a PRW wheel, I didn't wait the 500 miles before wot driving (that would have taken all summer) and it's working great...can't keep the tires under it.


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

armyadarkness said:


> I use a Ram clutch and flywheel and Im extremely happy with them.
> 
> During my studies, I found that McLeod was purchased by a numbers company, and IME, they are no longer great.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will look those up. I have run into that a lot with this build. Companies that were great, get bought out, now their products are crap.
Dale


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

Baaad65 said:


> I haven't done any research on the aluminum flywheel, I just thought iron wouldn't warp or burn as easy but they are lighter. I thought about a twin disk but the McLeod super street pro single was rated to 550hp so I did that with a PRW wheel, I didn't wait the 500 miles before wot driving (that would have taken all summer) and it's working great...can't keep the tires under it.


Thanks, I appreciate the information,
Dale


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

DaleGolds said:


> Thanks, I will look those up. I have run into that a lot with this build. Companies that were great, get bought out, now their products are crap.
> Dale


Well, McLeod is now owned by a New Jersey attorney, so unless Satan buys it, it's already about as bad as it can be... and even Satan probably wouldnt want to need customer service from an attorney.


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

Crisis adverted. I took the car out today and did about 100 miles of city driving where I could do a lot of shifting up and down and the clutch settled back down. So, it must have had some corrosion on the flywheel. I guess I need to drive it more. It still has a little chatter when I leave from a full stop. Based on someone's recommendation from another forum I tried increasing the RPM to 2000 to 2500 before letting the clutch out and that prevents the chatter from a full stop. It just makes it sound like you can't drive a stick shift very well. 🙄
Thanks again,
Dale


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

armyadarkness said:


> Well, McLeod is now owned by a New Jersey attorney, so unless Satan buys it, it's already about as bad as it can be... and even Satan probably wouldnt want to need customer service from an attorney.


Now why did you have to go and insult Satan like that by comparing him to an attorney?


----------

